# LowEndTalk.com Down



## Mun (Jun 18, 2013)

C:\>ping lowendtalk.com

 

Pinging lowendtalk.com [66.216.109.251] with 32 bytes of data:

 

Request timed out.

Request timed out.

Request timed out.

Request timed out.

 

Ping statistics for 66.216.109.251:

    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

 

Down for me, You?


----------



## Vijay (Jun 18, 2013)

It is down for me too...

$ ping lowendtalk.com
PING lowendtalk.com (66.216.109.251): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
^C
--- lowendtalk.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss


----------



## Jono20201 (Jun 18, 2013)

Same


----------



## Joodle (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup, same Here


----------



## wdq (Jun 18, 2013)

It's down for me as well. Maybe Vanilla can't handle the increase in load with the activity over the past few days.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 18, 2013)

Down on my connection. Also at http://isup.me/lowendtalk.com


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 18, 2013)

nslookup lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com

Server:         4.2.2.1

Address:        4.2.2.1#53

 

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com

Address: 166.78.34.146

 

Use the vanilla forums link instead. Something seems borked with the DNS of the domain.

 


ping 166.78.34.146

PING 166.78.34.146 (166.78.34.146) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 166.78.34.146: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=40.0 ms

64 bytes from 166.78.34.146: icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=40.0 ms

64 bytes from 166.78.34.146: icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=40.0 ms

^C

--- 166.78.34.146 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 40.040/40.050/40.070/0.231 ms


----------



## earl (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah it's definitely down.. i think they pissed somebody off and probably getting ddos'ed again.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 18, 2013)

lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com just redirects to lowendtalk.com which fails as before.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 18, 2013)

Weird, works fine for me here.  Are you sure your dns is resolving it correctly, note the difference in ip....


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, they resolve differently, but it doesn't matter because of the redirect. Hang on, lemme clear my cache...

*Edit:* Still no dice.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 18, 2013)

No luck from me...


----------



## sleddog (Jun 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com just redirects to lowendtalk.com which fails as before.


Not via https.

https://lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com/


----------



## fapvps (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, I was in the middle of posting something too...


----------



## DaringHost (Jun 18, 2013)

https://lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com/ is the only link that works for me. All of the others are down on my end.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 18, 2013)

fapvps said:


> Yeah, I was in the middle of posting something too...


 

Should post it here instead


----------



## fapvps (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Should post it here instead


Hehe why not both?


----------



## john (Jun 18, 2013)

https://lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com/ is down now.

Edit: It was timing out, now it's just really slow.


----------



## NodeworksIX (Jun 18, 2013)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

CVPS hacked + lowendtalk down.

Did anyone else notice that @jbiloh the owner of Colocrossing and perhaps co-owner of CVPS chimed in on the CVPS hack stating his disappointment in the folks at SolusVM?


----------



## notFound (Jun 18, 2013)

http://status.vanillaforums.com/

Apparently LET took Vanilla's hosted infrastructure down, that's a bit crap to be honest.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 18, 2013)

and no-one gives a shit.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

notFound said:


> Apparently LET took Vanilla's hosted infrastructure down, that's a bit crap to be honest.


 

What's more stupid?  That Colocrossing that hosts a gazillion websites doesn't host their own site or that Vanilla is such a piece of crap that any use breaks their outsourced "cloud" hosted solution?

Is Colocrossing actually paying real money for real service at Vanilla this time?


----------



## sleddog (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Did anyone else notice that @jbiloh the owner of Colocrossing and perhaps co-owner of CVPS chimed in on the CVPS hack stating his disappointment in the folks at SolusVM?


Christ. I'd hang out here a lot more often if you weren't butting your horns in at every opportunity with this CC hate. I don't give a damn one way or another about CC, but you are obsessed. It isn't healthly. Take a break.

Sayonara


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

sleddog said:


> I don't give a damn one way or another about CC, but you are obsessed


Hey again, you shall know them by their deeds.   Years of lying.

Have fun over at LET    Roll with the skids, summer hosts, etc.  

Can't please everyone.


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, watching Curtis G ddos the **** out of lowendtalk.com right now, thats the reason behind the downtime


----------



## netnub (Jun 18, 2013)

notFound said:


> http://status.vanillaforums.com/
> 
> Apparently LET took Vanilla's hosted infrastructure down, that's a bit crap to be honest.


They use rackspace, rackspace has one of the world best ddos protection system. They also promise 100% uptime.


----------



## netnub (Jun 18, 2013)

johnnyd95 said:


> Yeah, watching Curtis G ddos the **** out of lowendtalk.com right now, thats the reason behind the downtime


Oh really, I'd like proof of that, as you're not even in communication with me. However Johnathan, I suggest you stop trying to blame things on me, or I can make it a living hell for you.


----------



## Craig0ry (Jun 18, 2013)

netnub stop talking rubbish. You can't get shown up twice in one day now can you


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

Craig0ry said:


> netnub stop talking rubbish. You can't get shown up twice in one day now can you


Just so you know, Curtis G is now hacking the database of lowendtalk.com, and decrypting the passwords.


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2013)

Wooohoo! I don't bother following the forum anymore, but it's down (for me atleast) yay!


----------



## Amitz (Jun 18, 2013)

You are late to the party, mate! 


http://vpsboard.com/topic/770-lowendtalkcom-down/


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2013)

Damnit, I need a delete feature stat!

Thanks @Amitz


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

It's all good...

Search on this forum is meh, not good.  Easy to miss threads.


----------



## darknessends (Jun 18, 2013)

They seriously need a uptimerobot kind of thing.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 18, 2013)

Not loading here (Bright House Networks/Time Warner Cable in Carmel, IN).

Then again TWC is possibly the crappiest ISP ever.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2013)

Given 'cluster1' is back online, maybe LET got DDoS'd & nullrouted?

Francisco


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Given 'cluster1' is back online, maybe LET got DDoS'd & nullrouted?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Is LET hosted at Vanilla or is it on CC servers? I haven't been following LEB stuff recently....


----------



## Francisco (Jun 18, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> Is LET hosted at Vanilla or is it on CC servers? I haven't been following LEB stuff recently....


Liam mentioned that CC was going to be moving it back inhouse at some point but not sure if

that that had happened yet.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Liam mentioned that CC was going to be moving it back inhouse at some point but not sure if
> 
> 
> that that had happened yet.
> ...


Hasn't happened yet. Think they were waiting on Vanilla to fix things first.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Think they were waiting on Vanilla to fix things first.


 

What were they waiting to be fixed?

I am surprised that Vanilla can't handle the bad traffic and issues on their hosted solution.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> Then again TWC is possibly the crappiest ISP ever.


 

TWC hacks and nulls themselves   Yeah bad ISP there, crappiest ever or at least in the top 3.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Vanilla claims the Vanilla cluster is back up but LET is still down.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What were they waiting to be fixed?
> 
> I am surprised that Vanilla can't handle the bad traffic and issues on their hosted solution.


For one the signatures kept breaking etc, on/off. They were a list of issues apparently says Colocrossing.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they moving it to their server maybe? Nameservers are pointed to ns1.colocrossing.com and ns2.colocrossing.com.


----------



## Mun (Jun 18, 2013)

Soooo, lets have some fun with this. I used to crawl around the vanilla.org forums and most of the applications that are now on LET are only allowed on premium hosting by Vanillaforums.com. I begged for them once or twice, and they never would allow it. As such, I don't think they can move it, and will either have to rebuild the thank you button and the rest of LET again or setup a proxy to vanillaforums.com, or someone is getting in bed with someone else. 

Mun


----------



## mojeda (Jun 18, 2013)

No more LET/B/W threads, please.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

I am out of daily thanks @Mun.  Great points though.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

The two topics discussing this has been merged.

The one in 'The Pub' has been merged with this one here in 'Industry News'.


----------



## Mun (Jun 18, 2013)

mojeda said:


> No more LET/B/W threads, please.



Alright, Hows hyrule.net? @mojeda


----------



## mpkossen (Jun 18, 2013)

wdq said:


> It's down for me as well. Maybe Vanilla can't handle the increase in load with the activity over the past few days.


LET is under a DDOS attack. Vanilla's infra isn't built for that, it appears.



buffalooed said:


> What's more stupid?  That Colocrossing that hosts a gazillion websites doesn't host their own site or that Vanilla is such a piece of crap that any use breaks their outsourced "cloud" hosted solution?
> 
> Is Colocrossing actually paying real money for real service at Vanilla this time?


Yes, real dollars. The real service is something I think we're still waiting for, I guess.



Francisco said:


> Liam mentioned that CC was going to be moving it back inhouse at some point but not sure if
> 
> 
> that that had happened yet.
> ...





concerto49 said:


> Hasn't happened yet. Think they were waiting on Vanilla to fix things first.


Indeed. It should have happened by now, but, well, read on... ;-)



buffalooed said:


> What were they waiting to be fixed?
> 
> I am surprised that Vanilla can't handle the bad traffic and issues on their hosted solution.


Vanilla can't do a lot of things, apparently. Jon has been pushing them to fix their shit and release it to the OS version of Vanilla. However, they just keep postponing the deadline. It took Vanilla two weeks to get that signature line back. With all honesty, I don't think that acceptable when LET is _paying_ them good money to fix stuff.

I believe we're waiting for security fixes and fixes to get all the old plugins, etc. working again.



FHN-Eric said:


> Are they moving it to their server maybe? Nameservers are pointed to ns1.colocrossing.com and ns2.colocrossing.com.


Nameservers have always been that, even when LET moved to Rackspace.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update and info @mpkossen.



> LET is under a DDOS attack. Vanilla's infra isn't built for that, it appears.


Really?  Not doubting you, just thinking you folks might be shoe horned in the wrong payment plan.

Based on traffic you should be between Advanced and Enterprise. Neither has a SLA.

VIP has a SLA.

http://vanillaforums.com/info/plans


----------



## perennate (Jun 19, 2013)

Seems to be back up?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 19, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> LET is under a DDOS attack. Vanilla's infra isn't built for that, it appears.


*@mpkossen* Just bring your site over to us, we have DDoS mitigation with every plan. On top of that we can install a hardware firewall for you and provide filtering. BuyVM has DDoS filtered IPs and DDoS mitigation as well. There are many good choices to host LET on, you know...

[Edit] - Why not just switch to XenForo and call it a day?


----------



## Mun (Jun 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> Soooo, lets have some fun with this. I used to crawl around the vanilla.org forums and most of the applications that are now on LET are only allowed on premium hosting by Vanillaforums.com. I begged for them once or twice, and they never would allow it. As such, I don't think they can move it, and will either have to rebuild the thank you button and the rest of LET again or setup a proxy to vanillaforums.com, or someone is getting in bed with someone else.
> 
> Mun



LOL I was right, look at lowendtalk.com No thank you button, no like button, just back to plain old Vanilla.

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa GJ Vanilla.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/11252/lowendtalk-get-hacked

Was LET hacked?

--No

Where did the thank you button go?

--It'll be back soon.

------------------------------------------

So did the Thank/Like/Agree/Disagree/Bored/Funny buttons cause the DDoS? Did the quote button cause the site to go down?


----------



## Zach (Jun 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> plain old Vanilla.


Vanilla.... vanilla..?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 19, 2013)

works for me now. earlier it was giving forbidden errors


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So did the Thank/Like/Agree/Disagree/Bored/Funny buttons cause the DDoS? Did the quote button cause the site to go down?


*@**MannDude* this must be one long-a** DDoS attack...


----------



## Mun (Jun 19, 2013)

i'm laughing my ass off right now.

Mun


----------



## mpkossen (Jun 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Thanks for the update and info @mpkossen.
> 
> Really?  Not doubting you, just thinking you folks might be shoe horned in the wrong payment plan.
> 
> ...


I don't know which plan I'm on. But given the site being down for the past couple of hours I'm sure DDoS protection either wasn't there, didn't work or wasn't enough ;-)



marcm said:


> *@mpkossen* Just bring your site over to us, we have DDoS mitigation with every plan. On top of that we can install a hardware firewall for you and provide filtering. BuyVM has DDoS filtered IPs and DDoS mitigation as well. There are many good choices to host LET on, you know...
> 
> [Edit] - Why not just switch to XenForo and call it a day?


I don't make the call on that, but given the fact that CC owns the place, they really want to have it on their own infra once more. Jon is absolutely working on that, but has to wait for Vanilla to release their fixes before we can use them on CC infra. I know there's plenty of other capable providers to handle this, one of which is yours, but again: I don't make the decisions nor own LEB/LET.

About XenForo: you've mentioned it a couple of times now (no offence, but do you own stock or something?). Not that I think LET is going to switch software (though with Vanilla failing more and more every week, we're getting closer), but if they were, I'm not sure XenForo would be top of the list.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 19, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> I don't make the call on that, but given the fact that CC owns the place, they really want to have it on their own infra once more. Jon is absolutely working on that, but has to wait for Vanilla to release their fixes before we can use them on CC infra. I know there's plenty of other capable providers to handle this, one of which is yours, but again: I don't make the decisions nor own LEB/LET.


*@**mpkossen* IMHO I think that Vanilla will drag their feet just to keep you aa customer for as long as possible. The sooner you're out of there, the better you're off. I'd just invest in a decent dedicated hardware firewall solution with IP filtering just for LET and keep the site at CC. It's about the simplest solution that I can think of.



mpkossen said:


> About XenForo: you've mentioned it a couple of times now (no offence, but do you own stock or something?). Not that I think LET is going to switch software (though with Vanilla failing more and more every week, we're getting closer), but if they were, I'm not sure XenForo would be top of the list.


*@**mpkossen* XenForo is a very small company, so they don't have a public stock offering. So no, I don't own stock there. However given the fact that LET is a large community and that the members there want something lightweight and a discussion oriented forum were the topics are going up and down as interest increases/decreases, XenForo is about the only viable commercial solution that I can come up with. I'm sure that most folks would be against vBulletin. Maybe IP.Board, but I doubt it. With XenForo it it's very easy to create the same functionality, but with a better back end and commercial support. Once again, just my two cents.


----------



## mpkossen (Jun 19, 2013)

marcm said:


> *@mpkossen* IMHO I think that Vanilla will drag their feet just to keep you aa customer for as long as possible. The sooner you're out of there, the better you're off. I'd just invest in a decent dedicated hardware firewall solution with IP filtering just for LET and keep the site at CC. It's about the simplest solution that I can think of.



We're out of there  I don't know what was the trigger, but we're back at CC. I'm glad, to be honest. No more waiting for Vanilla Devs! I'm sure Jon will do something to prevent or tackle DDoS attacks.



marcm said:


> *@mpkossen* XenForo is a very small company, so they don't have a public stock offering. So no, I don't own stock there. However given the fact that LET is a large community and that the members there want something lightweight and a discussion oriented forum were the topics are going up and down as interest increases/decreases, XenForo is about the only viable commercial solution that I can come up with. I'm sure that most folks would be against vBulletin. Maybe IP.Board, but I doubt it. With XenForo it it's very easy to create the same functionality, but with a better back end and commercial support. Once again, just my two cents.


OK, thanks for elaborating on that! If it ever comes to a discussion about forum software, I'll take this with me


----------



## Asama (Jun 20, 2013)

For me LEB/LET is loading very slow atm.


----------



## earl (Jun 20, 2013)

LEB is loading but LET seems to be completely down..

edit:

both down now

I think they are going to lose a lot of members if they keep having issues with their sites.. yesterday by night It averaged 1-5 members on LET and that included myself!


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

earl said:


> LEB is loading but LET seems to be completely down..
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


They may be pushing out updates?

After they got kicked off Vanilla's hosted solution most of the functions that was there were gone so I know they're trying to add these back. Anyhow, the site is loading for me just fine right now.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

Only partially loading for me:

C:\Users\Shane>ping lowendtalk.com

 

Pinging lowendtalk.com [108.174.48.102] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.

Request timed out.

Reply from 108.174.48.102: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=48

Reply from 108.174.48.102: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=48

 

Ping statistics for 108.174.48.102:

    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

    Minimum = 45ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 45ms


----------



## earl (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah it comes and goes it seems.. but with the hack, then the move to vanilla, then the ddos, and now another move again.. it's just getting a bit much really.. but I do really feel bad for CC with all the recent events that seems to have been happening..


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

earl said:


> Yeah it comes and goes it seems.. but with the hack, then the move to vanilla, then the ddos, and now another move again.. it's just getting a bit much really.. but I do really feel bad for CC with all the recent events that seems to have been happening..


Yeah, poor CC.

I cannot imagine how busy they are there right now....


----------

